# Inpatient ICD9



## abcat2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the correct code for this, for inpatient?
Patient admitted for low hemoglobin, discharged diagnosis  is bleeding ulcer

This is just classwork, but so far my answers have been wrong.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2010)

what have your answers been so far, It would be easier to show you where you went wrong or even if you are wrong.  Sometimes the instructor has a bad answer key


----------



## abcat2000 (Jul 10, 2010)

My first answer was 285.9 for the low hemoglobin
I think the correct one is probably 533.40  (for the bleeding ulcer).


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes code based on the discharge dx for inpatient facility coding.  So the 533.40 should be correct, I did not look up the dx as I did assume you had done so.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 10, 2010)

Your title says "inpatient ICD-9, are you perhaps looking for an inpatient procedure code for something that was performed while there?   Since it seems your diagnosis is correct, just a thought?


----------



## abcat2000 (Jul 11, 2010)

533.40  turned out to be correct.  Thank you.


----------

